# Hunting Lease Opening



## hpostelle (Dec 13, 2004)

Caney Head Hunting Club in Northwest Heard Co. has 1 opening for sure next season. Our club consist of 1650 acres of planted pines with hard wood bottoms. We have 25 members on the club. 8point restriction for bucks from beginnning of gun season until Thanksgiving weekend. Excellent genes in the deer herd. PM me if interested.


----------



## foxdawg (Dec 13, 2004)

*dues?*

what are the dues, and amenities. do you have power/water hook-ups? place for camper? thanks!


----------



## hpostelle (Dec 13, 2004)

*Chhc*

DUES 650.00 PER YEAR Includes a family membership any child or spouse living in the house under 21.

no gas water or electric, however there is a camp site.


----------



## goosebuster (Feb 10, 2005)

just wondering if there is still a membership open i would be interested if there is. i know the post was a while ago but just thought i would try


----------

